

Do programmers get the respect they deserve?  - john_p
http://www.codingismycraft.com/2013/04/30/a-conversation-with-a-technical-recruiter/

======
gee_totes
Maybe a better title for this post is "Do recruiters give programmers the
respect they deserve?"

~~~
john_p
This was the initial title, but I realized that the problem is more general

------
whiteorb
Are programmers needy for attention?

~~~
john_p
I am not sure that attention is the proper word. I think that the overall
image as it is projected to outsiders is what can describe the situation. And
yes, I think that this image certainly counts, not only for social reasons
(which I agree are not very important) but mainly for career progress and
evolution.

